
Show HN: Coddle.app – Keeping a watchful eye on all your precious sites - RikNieu
https://coddle.app/
======
RikNieu
Hey guys, this is a side project I've been toying with the last 2 months or
so. It's in beta, se please let me know if you find any issues, bugs or typos.

Any feedback welcome too!

~~~
ialexpw
Hi there,

Would be nice to see what it looks like and what it reports on in more details
(like images) without having to sign up first. :-) Just the first thing I
noticed.

~~~
RikNieu
Cool thanks for the feedback, will get to it!

